# Another "catchy" T-shirt phrase...



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

WHAT A CATCHY PHRASE for a KINDLE-T SHIRT:



> Topic: Kindle keeps turning on


_*
Kindle...get turned on.*_ OR _*Get turned on...Kindle*_


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Loved that SJC.. KINDLE...get turned on.

Linda


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Love it!

If I may?

*KINDLE me READ*​


Or...

*Light up your life with a KINDLE*​No?

Maybe...

*Set Your World on Fire
KINDLE*​


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Tangiegirl said:


> Love it!
> 
> If I may?
> 
> *KINDLE me READ*​


I like this one, Tangie Girl!

Thanks for making your first post here on KB, and I hope you will go to the Intro's board and make an entry to introduce yourself.

Glad you are here 

Marci


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Tangiegirl said:


> Love it!
> 
> If I may?
> 
> ...


I like them Tangiegirl!

Welcome and congrats on your first post. If you haven't been to *The Welcome/Intro Board * please go over and tell us more about yourself.

Linda


----------



## MaggieIndeed (Dec 28, 2008)

I love these phrases for T-shirts.  

Now, if we can only get the Ts in sizes to fit ahem, bigger people?


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Tangiegirl: Love the Kindle me read cute!!!

Board Members: Help me choose size...
I ended up canceling my Zazzle order because they were all out of long sleeve-t's. Now I am so torn as to which size to order. I'm small but usually order medium for comfort; but if they run small then do I get the large?... What's your take?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm 5'4" and weight about 135. I go for comfort so if shirts are 100% cotton I go with a large. If they are 50/50 or pre shrunk I go with medium. My


Spoiler



boobs


 are a little large so I need more room there.

Linda


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

That's my problem too L.  I'm 5'2" 115 and large-ish you know...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL Linda!  Didn't even need to hover on the spoiler block to know what it said!

Ann


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> LOL Linda! Didn't even need to hover on the spoiler block to know what it said!
> 
> Ann


I'm so crazy. ROTFL That is a no brainer I guess or it could be belly, but you wouldn't say, my belly are. LOL Well I used the SP for the first time anyway... and just for more info I'm not like Dolly or even close.

Linda


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

ROTFLMAO!!!  I used to be a "Dolly" in high school and my twin brother got suspended for punching a kid's lights out for making a comment.  I used to be a DD and I weighed a ghastly 89 pounds.  (My husband was the first boy who didn't notice...THEM and liked me for me; we were 16...had to marry him for that alone) Then after I had my kids...poof. gone...magic. Yay.  Now just a full C.  So much better.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

The first time I take a look in this section and this is the first thread I read.. makes me wonder when photos of the Kindle fashion show are being posted.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks much for the kind words and warm welcomes from all.

I will post an intro, thank you. Most likely tomorrow.

I'm a former lurker.....I've found it wise to sit quietly in the corner and taste the texture of a board before moving to the couch and beginning to mingle.

And so, here I am.

BTW....I didn't have to "hover" either, Ann


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Glad you are here Tangiegirl! What a beautiful picture, is that your home and dog? Please post on *The Photo Board * also.

Linda


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Tangiegirl: *If that is:* your house, your _dog_, and your garden; I am moving in. BEAUTIFUL!!! Welcome...(we don't bite; sometimes we growl slightly, but we don't bite.)


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

sjc said:


> Tangiegirl: *If that is:* your house, your _dog_, and your garden; I am moving in. BEAUTIFUL!!! Welcome...(we don't bite; sometimes we growl slightly, but we don't bite.)


I second the above - that is a very nice house & garden. The dog is cute, too. Looking forward to you Intro post.

Cheers,

Marci


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

sjc said:


> Tangiegirl: *If that is:* your house, your _dog_, and your garden; I am moving in. BEAUTIFUL!!! Welcome...(we don't bite; sometimes we growl slightly, but we don't bite.)


lol everyone...don't want to go even more OT...my first post and I've (unintentionally!) hijacked sjc's thread.

Yes. I'll go intro in the proper forum today. Apologies to sjc


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*Tangiegirl:* Stay right here; hijacked...shmijacked. We will make it part of the original post; ready?

"Kindle...a garden of words"
"Kindle...Home of the Homepage"

Not the best; but they will do.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

LOL, sjc...I like your style!

Also, love "Kindle...a garden of words"

Hmmm...can't think of a good one right now, it's early for me...I'll come back after work tonight....my brain cells are much more cooperative after midnight


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I'm 5'4" and weight about 135. I go for comfort so if shirts are 100% cotton I go with a large. If they are 50/50 or pre shrunk I go with medium. My
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


All the poor men folk. lol


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

sjc said:


> WHAT A CATCHY PHRASE for a KINDLE-T SHIRT:
> _*
> Kindle...get turned on.*_ OR _*Get turned on...Kindle*_


Or how 'bout Kindle turns *me* on 

And it does. My daughter tells me that I always smile when I pick my Kindle up.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

lol...'atta girl; we'll break you in yet.  I was posting at 3 am yesterday (today...lol).


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

That's good, too, kc 

Still haven't thought of a GOOD one yet, sjc. Crazy, crazy night at work 

But this just popped into my head...it's something, at least...

*"Nurture~Kindle~Grow"*

You're up


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

How about - Kindle a fire under your love of reading?


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Tangiegirl:

I like that one...was worth the wait...lol.


----------



## theresa57 (Nov 23, 2008)

How about "Kindle-a library in the palm of your hand"?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

theresa57 said:


> How about "Kindle-a library in the palm of your hand"?


That' s a good one Theresa.

Linda


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Kindle, the World at Your Fingertips

Kindle the World with Your Fingertips


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

Kindle, Makes me Tingle


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

dollcrazy said:


> Kindle, Makes me Tingle


I like it.


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

HOW ABOUT

        KNEAD kLASS? kINDLE


----------

